# arcola creek



## FishingAddict (Nov 15, 2011)

I was wondering what the best method of fly fishing is used for arcola creek. I personally have never been there but through online research I have heard people say they can jump across at any point on the river and heard people refer to the fishing style there as dangling a fly into the water from the bank. read about someone saying that a 9 ft fly rod is no good there because it will reach all the way across. I have noticed since september the odnr has said they had been at the beach so i was thinking streamer or cleo fishing from the beach would be best? I was just curious what method of fly fishing is best suited for arcola creek?

Thank you for your help


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Good luck with it... Arcola is a water/nature shed. on one side of the bank is lined with thorns and trees, and on the other is 8 foot cat tails, you have a big pool at the beach head, cant say it cant be done, but only at a couple points where the tails normaly dont grow is your best point. Or the lake its self. Not alot of room unless you stand in the middle of the creek and roll cast.


----------



## FishingAddict (Nov 15, 2011)

Thank you for your advice sir. I know steelhead can be caught in there because my fiance coworker has caught them there last winter, but the way he described the style of fishing in which he called noodling with a nodle rod and a spin reel with low test line and "dangling" a fly into the water. I am not very much into the dangling style of fishing so i guess i will pass on arcola. Last time i went to cowles and there was some decent room to cast at the mouth of the river for like 100 yards but after that it was all blah. May try the mouth - estuary of cowles if i get desperate.


----------



## ngski (Aug 16, 2005)

I caught my first steelhead there with a fly rod, it's a tough area, have a stretch about a 1/4 mile from the mouth to the bend before it turns into wall to wall overgrowth, should be able to roll cast to the bend. The west bank has some under cut to it, some spots it gets deep. Have not fished it in years. Great area to practice roll casting.


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

Never fished Arcola but it sounds like a challenge. Challenges like that can be fun if you have patience, my current favorite creek has lots of casting impediments. You'll get a feeling of accomplishment from casting into an " impossible" hole. There was a story called " humility creek " in fly fisherman magazine within the last year. It kind of describes why some of us like those challenges.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BobcatJB (Mar 30, 2005)

Best bet would be to ask for permission to access the stream upstream of the wetland area. It quickly gains flow and has plenty of woody cover to fish. Hold lots of fish at times. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

FishingAddict said:


> I was wondering what the best method of fly fishing is used for arcola creek. I personally have never been there but through online research I have heard people say they can jump across at any point on the river and heard people refer to the fishing style there as dangling a fly into the water from the bank. read about someone saying that a 9 ft fly rod is no good there because it will reach all the way across. I have noticed since september the odnr has said they had been at the beach so i was thinking streamer or cleo fishing from the beach would be best? I was just curious what method of fly fishing is best suited for arcola creek?
> 
> Thank you for your help


you need a really BIG step to jump across that creek.. i use a 6'6" med spinning rods and eggs on a jig ..just to keep it on the buttom


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Does Arcola clear quickly?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BobcatJB (Mar 30, 2005)

It clears fairly fast but not as fast as some of the other tribs its size.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Chef T (Feb 28, 2011)

If you do get permission to fish upstream, be prepared to wear your man pants. There are some nice cuts and wood jams where fish will pile up. You will lose tons of gear if you fish it right, but the rewards are well worth it. I haven't been there in years since the new homes, but it was one of my favorite gems to fish. Have fun OP!


----------



## oarfish (May 12, 2004)

BobcatJB said:


> It clears fairly fast but not as fast as some of the other tribs its size.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


It was clear today.


----------



## ChromeBone (Oct 3, 2011)

The Beach is a hot spot On calm days in the morning with spoons, if the water is clear. I cought several Nice fish in the creek in oct, be ready to walk in some thick mud and cat tails but there some trails threw it to a few nice spots, I also cought a pike in there on a wooly last time I was there.


----------

